# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Argentina firma la construcción de otros dos reactores nucleares

## F. Lázaro

http://www.losandes.com.ar/article/m...n-la-argentina




> *
> Macri acordó en China la construcción de dos centrales nucleares en la Argentina*
> *
> Cerró el negocio con China National Nuclear Corporation. Construirán Atucha III en Zárate, Buenos Aires, y otra en Río Negro.*
> 
> Martes, 16 de mayo de 2017
> 
> El presidente Mauricio Macri acordó hoy con el líder de China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), Wang Shoujun, que el comienzo de la construcción de la central nuclear Atucha III será en enero del año que viene, según informó Presidencia en un comunicado en el que también adelantó que se negoció la instalación de otra central, en Río Negro, cuyas obras arrancarán en 2020.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (24-may-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Y otros mientras a vivir y a pagar de los franceses....

----------


## Jonasino

> La apuesta de Argentina por la energía nuclear como fuente de generación de electricidad ha quedado reforzada y respaldada institucionalmente a nivel internacional tras la aceptación por parte de la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE) de su solicitud para convertirse en miembro pleno de la Agencia de la Energía Nuclear (NEA por sus siglas en inglés).
> 
> Fuentes del Ejecutivo de Mauricio Macri han señalado que "la solicitud de ingreso, presentada formalmente en noviembre de 2016, refleja el compromiso del Gobierno argentino con el desarrollo de la energía nuclear para fines exclusivamente pacíficos, política de Estado que ha respaldado a la industria nuclear argentina desde sus inicios hace casi siete décadas".
> 
> La decisión de la OCDE, según el Gobierno argentino, "representa un reconocimiento por parte de los países más avanzados en materia nuclear al importante desarrollo argentino en este campo y a sus altos estándares de seguridad". También refleja "la progresiva inserción" del país en "los foros y esfuerzos internacionales en materia nuclear".
> 
> La Agencia de la Energía Nuclear es un organismo intergubernamental con sede en Francia que busca facilitar la cooperación entre los países poseedores de tecnología nuclear avanzada para usos pacíficos. Con la incorporación de Argentina y de Rumanía (cuya solicitud ha sido aprobada conjuntamente), son 33 los países que integran esta Agencia y que pueden compartir sus mejores prácticas además de obtener beneficios como el acceso al Banco de Datos de la NEA, el principal centro internacional de referencia para la cooperación en el intercambio de información científica y códigos informáticos avanzados en materia nuclear.
> 
> ATUCHA NPP ArgentinaLa primera central nuclear en Argentina, la de Atucha, comenzó a funcionar en 1.974 convirtiéndose además en la primera central de Latinoamérica. A esta se sumaron posteriormente la de Embalse y la de Atucha II. Actualmente está en construcción el proyecto CAREM-25.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ear-de-la-ocde

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),pablovelasco (05-jun-2017)

----------

